# [solved] does pm-utils catches Fn+F4 keys ? (no KDE does it)

## toralf

Since kernel 2.6.38 and/or KDE 4.6.1 I've the strong feeling that pm-utils makes something more worse than that it helped.

First the value of /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs seems to be overwritten by the laptop tools w/o asking me.

The 2nde issue is related to the fact that s2ram my ThinkPad via Fn+F4 (undocked) and wake it up (docked) result into a 2nd immediately s2ram 1/2 a sec ago after wakeup.

Does somebody has made similar experiences and knows an answer ?Last edited by toralf on Fri Apr 08, 2011 1:04 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ppurka

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Since kernel 2.6.38 and/or KDE 4.6.1 I've the strong feeling that pm-utils makes something more worse than that it helped.
> 
> First the value of /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs seems to be overwritten by the laptop tools w/o asking me.

 First of all, you should decide to use either the powermanagement provided by kde itself OR the powermanagement provided by laptop-mode-tools. If you want to use both then you need to find out and disable in either kde or laptop-mode-tools, those powermanagement configurations that are common to both of them. To configure laptop mode tools you need to modify teh config files in /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf and the files in /etc/laptop-mode/conf.d

 *Quote:*   

> The 2nde issue is related to the fact that s2ram my ThinkPad via Fn+F4 (undocked) and wake it up (docked) result into a 2nd immediately s2ram 1/2 a sec ago after wakeup.
> 
> Does somebody has made similar experiences and knows an answer ?

 For this you probably need to find out whether kde is catching the button press Fn-F4 and putting your laptop to sleep, as well as if acpid is catching the button press. You need to disable one of them. The configuration files of acpid are in /etc/acpi

Configuration of kde can be accessed through the GUI. Don't ask me for specifics, since I haven't used the kde desktop for many years.  :Smile: 

----------

## toralf

The culprit : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=270379 ?

----------

